# Braised Chard, poblano and potatoes tacos



## marmalady (May 30, 2005)

from Rick Bayless:

BRAISED CHARD, POTATO AND POBLANO TACOS

 ​makes 16 tacos

 

3-4 large poblanos                      
1T olive oil                         
1 medium onion sliced
2 cloves garlic                          
 ¼ tsp. Mexican oregano               
1/8 tsp. dry thyme
16 corn tortillas             
3/4cup veggie or chicken stock                 
3 med. red potatoes
½ tsp. salt                                 
3/4 cup Monterey Jack            
6 cups julienned chard
½ cup heavy cream               

 

Roast chiles and peel; slice into ¼ inch strips.  

 

In large skillet, heat oil over medium high, add onion and cook til browned but still crunchy.  Add garlic and herbs, toss a minute longer, and stir in chiles.  Set aside.

Warm tortillas wrapped in damp towel in oven. 

In small saucepan, combine stock and potatoes; cover and simmer over medium low heat til nearly tender, about 15 minutes.  Pour potatoes and stock into skillet with onion mixture; mix in chard and boil over medium high til stock evaporates, about 4 minutes.  Add cream and continue to boil, stirring often, til cream reduces enough to coat vegetables.  Season with salt/pepper.

Scoop mixture into serving dish and sprinkle with cheese.


----------



## jkath (May 30, 2005)

Oh, marmalady, that sounds so good! I love the idea of chiles and cream!


----------



## marmalady (May 30, 2005)

Pretty common, actually in 'traditional' MExican cooking; either heavy cream or 'crema', that wonderful Mexican sour cream. 

Anybody have an 'On the Border' restaurant nearby? They have a new dish I had yesterday - a grilled chicken breast w/jalapeno cream sauce, melted cheese, and grilled veggies.  Awesome!


----------



## GB (May 30, 2005)

Marm, you are the best!!! Thanks so much for posting this. It sounds awesome. I will be trying this soon I am sure


----------



## marmalady (May 31, 2005)

You are most welcome, GB - enjoy!


----------



## GB (May 31, 2005)

I sure will enjoy, and so will my whole family


----------

